# Cummins for winter daily driver?



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm looking at a gas 2016 Ram but I see some new 2015 Cummins Rams for similar prices. My last diesel was much older but there were some cold weather issues with it. Do those still exist with the new ones? Are there problems with starting or frequent short trips, like 5-15 miles in below zero weather? How long to get the engine up to operating temp? I would hate to pass on the diesel if the price is the same but I don't want to have problems from not working it hard.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Diesel motors in pickups are not ideal for short trips they're built to be worked.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My '14 started at -15 or so last year without being plugged in. 

However, Buff is correct.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I gelled up my first Winter before starting to use Power Service. No problems since.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Unless you GVW over 20K consistently, buy the gas truck. Modern diesels are an expensive nightmare when something goes wrong. When they work, it's awesome but it gets very expensive very fast.

Read Harleyjeff's thread one below this one. Enough said.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;2033951 said:


> Unless you GVW over 20K consistently, buy the gas truck. Modern diesels are an expensive nightmare when something goes wrong. When they work, it's awesome but it gets very expensive very fast.
> 
> Read Harleyjeff's thread one below this one. Enough said.


Very good advice right there.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It makes me wonder how many people have had problems with new diesels only because they really only use them to run to the store and then get mad at the truck they bought. Get the gasser if this new truck will not get worked much.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Buff is correct, but any cold weather diesel issues can be taken care of with correct preparations for the weather conditions you have.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Banksy;2033994 said:


> It makes me wonder how many people have had problems with new diesels only because they really only use them to run to the store and then get mad at the truck they bought. Get the gasser if this new truck will not get worked much.


I know a few people that do exactly that, the only work out the motor gets is pulling a ski or pontoon boat a couple times a month during the summer.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with everything said. It just puzzles me why I see them all over the place year round here. I know several people that own them and they treat them like any other truck without problems. I will likely stick to the plan and go with the hemi. Thanks!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I traded in my 2004 Ram 2500 emissions free Cummins for my 2011 F250 gasser. The diesel and 6 speed manual had a fun factor but what a waste of money that truck was for me looking at the big picture. The truck started to fall apart around the great drive train. I am just as happy if not happier with my gasser automatic.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2033908 said:


> My '14 started at -15 or so last year without being plugged in.
> 
> However, Buff is correct.


Mine started at -32 with 10w-40 unplugged.

And again buff is right.

My diesel sits all winter, I plow with a gasser.
It's a great tow rig... I'm deleted. And I still wouldn't like to plow with it.
But tow a TT in the mountains and you will really like the diesel.

But unfortunely the hemis are having problems ,
But I've herrd they are nice other wise,and the 6.7 diesel with the added hp, is having issues with the rear main bearing.
Some start to sound like there is a secretary trying to type 80 words a minute. 
The new rear main is a 3 pice bearing that is pressed together.,
Not one pice bearing like it should be. When it loosens up it rattles .
This bearing if it should fail will take the engine with it.
It seems like all of the truckes these days have one issue or another.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't heard of problems with the hemi, can you elaborate?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Somthing about the wrist pins.
Which is to bad because I've only heard good things up untill to now.

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/a...lure-new-motor-service-bulletin-09-002-15.pdf


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like that applies to trucks built between June and October 2014. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually, after thinking about this, if you can get a '15 diesel for the same price as a '16 gas I'd jump on it, just for resale value alone. A diesel with 100K on it will fetch a lot more than a gas one with 100K. And you shouldn't run into any major problems within the first 100K, and if you do, you have a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty. (unless you're me).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting, as over the past week mine has developed what I can describe only as spark knock.

Better get it checked while they do the recall BS.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya probably have a fuel knock. One of the injectors is not atomizing the fuel correctly. This will throw that cylinder out of time a degree or two. Just guessing tho. If that's what it is and you keep running it, eventually you will crack/break a piston. Well that's what happens on the larger diesels anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It cleared up this morning, so maybe there was some crap in it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Purge your water
Change fuel filters every 5 k
Use power service during the season.

My temps dont stay as cold as up north, but this regiment works for me all year round


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A fuel filter every 5k is 
unless your running old crap for fuel you should be able to go 15k if not you need to fund a new source for fuel.


power service is fine, I use Howes lubricator/antigell.

I drain my fuel water separator occasionally or about every 5k. Only one time have I found water in my fuel and that was from filling up in fargo ND after the floods.

Run a bottle of Howes meaner cleaner.
and or fill your fuel filter with it when you change it out.

Even with BIO fuel i have never had a issue.


just dont use atf as a cleaner....

tip. on additives.
Use a additive that demulsifies or displaces water out of the fuel, leaving only pure fuel to burn. As the vehicle moves and agitates, water is easily removed by the water separator. Products that emulsify or disperse water into the fuel are usually alcohol or solvent based and can further damage key system components by allowing water to pass through the fuel water separator. Since water is abrasive, it tends to score or wear down the close metal to metal tolerance of the injection system.

& stay away from sea~foam as it does contain alcohol.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2034125 said:


> A fuel filter every 5k is


Every 5 is almost a year, depending on use.

Once a year is what I try to do. If I drive it more, then I wait till it's about a year.

3 trucks means I don't drive one significantly more than the others.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Both of you are right in my opinion. 15,000 is my normal but that's every 4-5 months. At 5K a year I'd change by callender and at least once maybe twice for condensation in humid climates.


----------



## Brains (Oct 12, 2014)

Run some antigelling fuel additive, plug it in when below 10 F, give it 5-10 minutes to warm up in elevated idle mode, and the short trips shouldn't be such a big deal. maybe hook a big trailer up and really burn some diesel every once and awhile to make er happy lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My 04 Ram always seemed to run a bit smoother after a long tow from NC to NH and back.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Humm I change oil & oil filters every 6 mo if I haven't put enough millage becuse I don't like storing it with old oil ( acid and contamination )
But fuel is diffrent, the fuel filter actually filters better as it gets dirty.
So unless it's all Gooked up at 5k why are you changing it?
if it is all gooked upat 5k you need to drain your tank and find a diffrent place to get fuel. 

If your fuel is old get rid of it. Changing filters is not going to make it any better.
Diesel fuel can go bad in as littel as 60 days.


Yes the old tale is to hook up a heavy trailer and take it out for a drive on the highway, get it hot and let it blow the carbon out.

I guess in the end you do what lets ya sleep at night .

Jmo.

Short trips, warm up time are all counter productive to the new emissions,
If they don't acheve hot enough temps the emission systems don't work very well..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2034328 said:


> Humm I change oil & oil filters every 6 mo if I haven't put enough millage becuse I don't like storing it with old oil ( acid and contamination )
> But fuel is diffrent, the fuel filter actually filters better as it gets dirty.
> So unless it's all Gooked up at 5k why are you changing it?
> if it is all gooked upat 5k you need to drain your tank and find a diffrent place to get fuel.
> ...


Not to belabor the same point over and over again...

My fuel is clean.

My filters are changed when I feel comfortable. Once a year or so, which for me is about every 5k. Sometimes it's 10K if I use the truck more often.

I use the truck daily, I just don't have to travel Umpteen million miles to the local grocery store, as being in elpopulatado retardo state, everything is pretty much local. Fuel is always clean. I've had the tank down at least twice, and never found anything in there other than fuel.

So I like wasting my money. Get over it already.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I got nutt'en to get over sunshine.....
There are different opinions on when to change filters and whatworks for you, that opinion is not shared by everyone. 

Open your owners manual 
Per schedule A and B
♦ 15k miles


Did you know you can also do harm by changing your filters to early/often? 
A lot of us who operate heavy equipment have seen statements like this in the owners manuals.
"owners manual even states " do not over service filter'"

so a guy changes his filter every 5k, at 15mpg that =
333 gallons of fuel filtered. and 15mpg is high for a plow-truck plowing.
as I said before, "I guess in the end you do what lets ya sleep at night "

so there is no need to get your panties in a bunch.....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We change them when the oil gets changed. Which is 2-3 times per year.

But we're not great at draining water.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Every 3rd oil change we change the fuel filter or once a year, whichever come first..
I need to go drain mine after that trip.
(maybe today) (take some boring shots of the canister and jar of drained fuel)


we inspect then , there dark grey , just turning black.
(Ie normal)

need a gauge on the suction side....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2034446 said:


> so there is no need to get your panties in a bunch.....:waving:


Can't get the in a bunch. There's too many skid marks in there, and it weighs them down


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;2034461 said:


> Can't get the in a bunch. There's too many skid marks in there, and it weighs them down


maybe you could use one of these every 5k?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This fuel filter had another couple thousand miles left on her.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Back on topic, my '14 is a daily driver, and I love it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2034565 said:


> Back on topic.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2034565 said:


> *Back on topic,* my '14 is a daily driver, and I love it.


You feeling ok Mark??

We need a thread derailed smiley...who can make one?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2034475 said:


> maybe you could use one of these every 5k?


I installed one of those for a customer of mine a few years back. I didn't offer to use it, but it was amazing. The damn thing had a heater in the line from the cold water, and would warm the water before it sprayed up your coolieo. His wife proclaimed that it was better than sex with her husband. 

That's when I left.....:waving:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2034558 said:


> This fuel filter had another couple thousand miles left on her.:laughing:


I'm sure my filters get a gunked up, but I've never found anything in my tank. One thing I will tell you is that a year is perfect for me.

When I install a new filter, my fuel pressure gauge says the lift pump is pushing 5psi. It stays pretty steady for a long time, generally fluctuating between 4 and 5 psi. Over time, the FP Gauge starts to run in the 2-4 range. This is a good indicator for me to change the filter. It may not be clogged with sediment, but I'm sure there's some water in the unit that gets separated over time, besides the droplets released out the bottom valve.

Today, I ran her, and she stayed right at 5psi. IMO, direct result of the clean filter.

nuff said...Thumbs Up No more derailment from this panty-less hombre...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a filter from last winter, that day it was -15 here in the morning. That's what happens when people do not treat there fuel correctly. Now as far as a diesel as a daily driver. They are fine, but there is a learning curve for someone that has never had a diesel and is purchasing a new one. And for people that learn slowly the lessens can be expensive.


----------

